# Me!!!!



## FranckD (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello ,

Sorry for my bad english ....  I'm french

I'm Franck from France ( north ) , i breeding since a lot years , phasmids ( + 20 species ) , mantis ( + 15 species ) , roaches ( + 25 species ) and mygale .

Regards

Franck


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Frank, welcome! What species of mantis are you currently keeping?


----------



## FranckD (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi ,



> Hey Frank, welcome! What species of mantis are you currently keeping?


I have in breeding :

_Phyllocrania paradoxa_

_Deroplatys desiccata_

_Deroplatys lobata_

Theopompa sp

Sphodromantis lineola

Hierodula membranecea

Sibylla pretiosa

Popa spurca

Hymenopus coronatus

Polispilota aeruginosa

Plistospilota guineensis

Creobroter sp ( Thailand )

_Tarachomantis_ sp ( caldueli )

_Tarachomantis_ sp ( aloatrana )

_Euchomenella _sp ( Thailand )

_Chloroharpax modesta_

_Pseudovates peruviana_

Recently:

_Pseudoharpax virescen_ ( nymphs )

_Phyllovates _( ooth )

_Odomantis_ sp ( ooth )

Regards

Franck


----------



## Asa (Jul 30, 2007)

> Hello ,Sorry for my bad english ....  I'm french
> 
> I'm Franck from France ( north ) , i breeding since a lot years , phasmids ( + 20 species ) , mantis ( + 15 species ) , roaches ( + 25 species ) and mygale .
> 
> ...


French, my favorite. A late welcome to you.


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 30, 2007)

HHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FranckD (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi ,



> French, my favorite. A late welcome to you.


Why , i don't understand .

Franck


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2007)

hi Franck nice to meet you.

You have alot of mantids


----------



## Asa (Jul 31, 2007)

> Hi ,
> 
> 
> > French, my favorite. A late welcome to you.
> ...


French rocks!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi FranckD,

I am glad to see you on here. How are the babies that hatched? Mine are really cute, I'll let you know when yours hatch! :wink:


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 4, 2007)

Bonjour FranckD.

Welcome to the forum!


----------

